# best feed supplement for horse with collateral ligament damage



## jessicabeau1 (15 May 2010)

just wondering if anyone with horse with this condition found a good supplement, I was thinking MSN or a hoof/joint supplement. any suggestions? he is on tribute which is good, but wondering if theres any supplements that will help in the protection/repair etc of the actual ligament itself. he is only used for hacking and is sound - injury/damage was diagnosed 2 years ago by MRI scan. cheers guys. x


----------



## cavalo branco (16 May 2010)

I'm no expert but as noone else has replied.... my lad is on box rest - over 3 months now- for a suspensory ligament strain and fetlock arthritic changes. My vets have given me a supplement that really only helps with the bony changes as do most joint supplements - the only tendon/ligament support that I've read about is MSM and homeopathic remedies.

Be interested in any further enlightenment


----------



## Rouletterose (16 May 2010)

Agree with post above ie: MSN is the best I would think, Equine America products are excellent might be worth emailing them for advice? good luck.


----------



## criso (16 May 2010)

When mine damaged soft tissues in the back of the foot, my vet prescribed Glucosamine on a long term basis and MSM during the healing stage.

However damage to the collateral ligament will cause bone stress so don't discount an all round joint supplement.

One thing I will say is watch the dosage,the recommended dose for Glucosamine and MSM is 10g each and alot of supplements are quite sneaky in that you will only get this level at the loading dose so when your 30 day supply turns into a 15 day supply.


----------



## shirley123 (16 May 2010)

hi, when my horse first injured his collaterall ligaments (3yrs ago) i already had him on equiflex and equihoof  (as insurance!!) so gave him tendonese, after about 6 mths i swopped that for msm from equine america - he was still getting and still is getting the equihoof and equflex hopefully these helped. 6 mths ago i swopped the msm for boswellia. he is sound and competing in showing and dressage and hacking and schooling 5-6 days a week. i also used magnetic over reach boots and magnetic pastern wraps. good luck they don't all recover but your best chances are a very careful rehab programe and that means unfortunatly no turnout


----------



## jessicabeau1 (16 May 2010)

his injury happened 2 years ago, he is out 24/7 now. x


----------

